# Cute Bat Babies



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/goo...s-carers-swaddle-orphaned-pups-164028533.html


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Aw


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Just so you know the truth about bats:









;D


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

Love!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Man, I love bats so much... They're awesome. <3


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

The little bald one at 1:28 in the video is too cute!


----------

